# visa



## kumar007 (May 31, 2016)

Hi
I have recently resigned from my job as I got better offer. My existing employer have again applied for my visa after my exit to harass me and to avoid joining other company.

When my new employer started the visa process it got rejected. Is this fair and legal as per UAE norms and laws. How do I come out of this situation, please assist.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will probably need to talk to the MOL about this. Show them proof of resignation, and visa cancellation. They may ask your employer to show the new offer letter in case they have applied for a new visa. Go with the new company's PRO if he is an Arabic speaker.


----------

